# Drew's Deep Marine R33 GTR



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi folks Drew here from Aberdeen in bonny Scotland, not that new to the forum but have been lurking and soaking up knowledge before purchasing a GTR that was not and absolute basket case, which is hard to do from all the ones i looked at before i found this one!

The pics aint the greatest but by the time i had finnished wet sanding and cut n polish it was dark!!! Will try and get some pic's tomorow with some of our spectacular scenery this weekend if it ain pissin it down!!!

Big thanks to Jags on the forum who i purchased it from, top bloke and made the transaction very easy. Also helped with the Fort Knox alarm system!!:chuckle:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Looking good Drew. Would love to see some pics of it in the daylight after all the hard work you've put into it with all the cleaning.

You got used to the alarm now? Bloody good aint it


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol yea i got stuck at a set of traffic lights in the heavyest downpore of rain ever, i was bloody raging!!! Had the tunes up loud so didnt hear it beeping or notice the lights!!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

LMAO! Similar happened to me once, I almost had a heart attack when it lost all power!


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Absolutely one of the best colors available


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea its very inderated, dosent turn many heads until you it the loud pedal!!! lol


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

^ excuse the typo's, i clan spleek ingrish honest!!!!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

One of the best colors ever, looks brilliant under the sunlight, I had one the same color a few years ago here is the pic, loved it so much.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

your car has my splitter off my old r33 gtst :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Think it was a Trust splitter


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> Think it was a Trust splitter


lol I was referring to OPs car


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Thought i would fire up some more recent pics up of her. She is off the road for the winter now, it has only been off the road for about a month and i miss driving it so much already!!!:bawling:

Plans: Link G4, Rota Grid Drift wheels 18x10 et15, new ally radiator, for spring next year. Bring it on!!


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Few more snaps, will be starting a project thread at some point









































































Forth coming project parts


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Whoa! Who's been a busy boy then? Damn, when its altogether and if you're ever around my way you've got to let me know so you can take me out in it


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea sure will mate. Will be getting the link g4 mapped at MGT, when its all built, most likely.


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

oooooooh looking good drew


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Cheers senior Hunter! You thought anymore about that r33 on autotrader?


----------



## depalma (Jan 27, 2010)

nice dont mind the bule


----------



## depalma (Jan 27, 2010)

**blue


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Spamtastic!


----------

